# Phantom kicks????



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone else experiance phantome kicks? I know it sounds crazy, but I swear this has been happening to me. I know most people would tell me that it's just some time of weird gas pain, but it doesn't feel like that at all. My 1st loss was in April and the baby was due in Nov. and my 2nd loss was in July and that baby was due in March. This does not happen when I am thinking of my baby's or at any specific time and it is very strange, like nothing I have ever felt, except with my daughter who went full term. Please let me know if I am completly loosing it or not.

Tiffany







mom of Jessika







, step-mom of Kaleb







and Ariel







and mom of two







Sammy 4/25/06 and Alex 07/18/06


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

I felt them too... it was the oddest feeling... and really sad, everytime it happened I would ask Dh if he was sure we'd lost our baby.

Sorry I usually stay away from this site... our mc was only 2 months ago... but I saw the headline and wanted to let you know you aren't alone in that feeling.

Good luck and god bless you


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I had these, after my daughter died, before her due date. And then again right around her one year anniversary, along with all of the other flash backs. It was really horrible. Sometimes I would feel them and subconciously rub my stomach like she was still in there. Then I would catch myself and feel so sad, or just plain crazy. I didn't tell dh about them until after ds2 was born. I don't know why, I just felt like I must be nuts. But he was very understanding about it.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Me too,









If I had not seen my baby when I delivered him, I might even be convinced that I did not lose him.


----------



## greanmama (Oct 30, 2005)

I think the mind body connection is powerful. I wouldn't be surprised to find out more women have felt this. I have just lost my 2cnd pregnancy and am still nauseated and urinate frequently etc.

Sorry for eveyrone's loss and pain.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I still have phantom kicks, but now I'm not sure if they're Reagan or Grace. I felt lots of phantom kicks around the time I lost Grace and now that it's getting closer to Reagan's birthday I'm having them more often. Every once in awhile I could swear I feel milk leaking. I always check and there's nothing there.







So no, you're not alone.







s


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

I used to get them too.
The worst for me was that i had a missed mc, so when the baby was still inside of me, i was so sure i felt kicks some times that i just couldent fully believe that my baby was dead. I actually made the surgeon re-check before my d&c.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow! I was actually afraid to ask that question. I am really glad to know that I am not alone in this. I did not experience this with my first three m/c's but the most recent mc was in april of this year. I was only 5 weeks but very attached to this baby. I would have been due in early December. There have been several times in the last few months that I would swear that my baby was kicking me. I have actually palpated my belly (the way I have done to get my kick counts while pregnant with my boys) honestly half expecting to be kicked again.







At first I feared I was having PPD psychosis, but have since decided to just enjoy my private little reminders that my baby was really here if only for a brief time.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Yeah, me2. Felt the baby kicking right up till the day at 16 weeks when we were told the baby wasn't alive anymore, and then continued to feel the kicking through the next week waiting for something to happen, then felt the kicking after the D&E and despite it all, felt it for weeks afterwards.

DH wasn't helpful at all, echoing the "it's just your stomach/gas/whatever" comments.









Anyway ...


----------

